# Did not receive a bridging visa



## Groudon (Aug 29, 2017)

I applied for a 485 (post-study work stream) visa on the 24th of August and I haven't received a bridging visa yet (my current visa expires on the 30th of Aug).

I am in a tight situation. To be able to apply for a 485 and get an outcome of the 485 visa, one must be in Australia. Now, If I leave in fear of being unlawful non-citizen I will breach 485 application regulations. And if I stay to comply with 485 visa regulations, I will violate immigration laws (given that I have not been granted a bridging visa) which will not only make me unlawful, but will also put a travel ban on me.

According the information provided on the DIBP website, an individual is granted a bridging visa when he or she applies for a substantial visa whilst holding a substantial visa such that they may remain lawfully in Australia during the transition period. Usually this bridging visa granted automatically when an application is lodged online (from what I hear).

When I called DIBP, I was told that there might have been a glitch in the system for which I was not issued an automated bridging visa and consequently I must email them (they specified the email address over the phone) to notify the department, and I have done so. Sadly, no response yet.

I came across some posts online where people say that they have been granted a bridging visa couple of days after their visa expired. Again sadly, they are old and incomplete.

So, is there is any chance I might not get a bridging visa? What happens if the bridging visa is granted a day or two after the current visa expires? Who is at fault? What am I to do apart from calling them repeatedly?

I thank you all in advance for taking the time in reading and replying to this thread.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Your visa expires today from that you have said, why have you left it this late to get help?

You are eligible for a bridging visa once you apply for 485 visa but I don't know if this is automatically granted.

You could call DIBP to check if you will be granted one otherwise I believe you can apply for it but I don't know how long it takes.

Best of luck


----------



## Groudon (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey Ramah,

I was all over the internet over the past couple days seeking help and finally decided to post when I stumbled upon the old thread. Thank you by the way for telling me it was an old post. 

I called them today and they finally issued a bridging visa over the phone. Funny thing is, when I called them on the 28th (all hopeless and helpless), they asked me to send them an email. When I called today (all pissed off and stuff) and informed them that my visa is expiring today, they issued a bridging visa straight away. Moreover, they told me that there are issues with the system at times and there's nothing to worry about as long as a client lodges a valid visa application before their current visa expires.

So I suppose people facing similar problems - although have nothing to worry about, they can constantly call DIBP to get it resolved. 

Ramah, thank you once again for taking the time in reading and responding to my thread.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Perfect! I'm glad it's all sorted.

I don't know much about 485 visa, sorry I couldn't be anymore of help but I'm happy you got your bridging visa.

Did they give you a reference at all? Just to make sure as DIBP have been known to give wrong/false information.

If they gave you a reference number, check it in VEVO if you can


----------

